# Cheapest ebay braid?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I admit, the ebay bug has bitten. I've resisted for years but just lately there have been a few things I've really wanted to get so I've decided to go ebay rather than physical shopping.

It started with a video capture card so I can convert my old family VHS videos to digital. Bought a card, delivered for AU$7. 65....don't have it in my hands yet.

I then made a mistake and started looking at fishing gear and bought a cheap crappy 9BB reel for AU$30...a bit dear but hey it was an impulse buy and I was excited.

Next thing is more of a necessity than an impulse buy and that's a 500m spool of 30lb braid. Being a tight arse I don't want to pay more than $15 all up, am I being unrealistic?

I was given some Melaluka brand braid in 25lb and I thought it was great so I'm hoping anything I buy is similar quality.

What is the cheapest braid any of you have bought and have you been happy with the quality?

By the way, I reckon most of the regular sellers would have dummy accounts set up through a second pc and use them to acheive a minimum price for their sales, anyone else agree?


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I got some stuff called Blue Steel once and it was cheap as. 
Everytime I tied a leader to it, the leader shredded it. Truely awesome stuff so never again :lol: 
Lesson learned for me but there has to be some decent inexpensive stuff out there ;-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/PE-SPECTRA-BRAID ... 3caccae9ed

I use this stuff for chasing jewies with lures off the rocks. It's not too bad. I've thrown off a couple of 2oz jig heads on the cast when i've gotten tired and forgotten to take the bail off but otherwise it's pretty good. I've seen jewies to 18kg landed on it. The working end gets a bit tired but with 1000m of it so cheap it's not breaking the bank to start again. Need to make sure your knots snug down tight though. I'm a bit fanatical about strong knots and will sometimes break it testing the knot if the knot wasn't good enough...


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Barra I use the melaluka brand you speak of and find it great, I paid $16 for 500 metres of 30kg outstanding value and I have caught many mackerel on it.

Cheers
Ant


----------



## lloydy (Aug 23, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> By the way, I reckon most of the regular sellers would have dummy accounts set up through a second pc and use them to acheive a minimum price for their sales, anyone else agree?


There is software available that can control this, Robot bidders etc etc


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm an eBay dummy but if my business relied on selling stuff on auction, I'd have a second pc set up as a different user and use it to set a reserve price. I don't think any of these online traders would be any different.

I'm still waiting to get my braid at my price


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

Plasman said:


> I got some stuff called Blue Steel once and it was cheap as.
> Everytime I tied a leader to it, the leader shredded it. Truely awesome stuff so never again :lol:
> Lesson learned for me but there has to be some decent inexpensive stuff out there ;-)


plasman i bought the same stuff! absolute shit!! ya cant even tie knots in it, it just frays. steer clear of that stuff!!



mingle said:


> Some of the better braid I've used was Pelagic Extreme Spectra braid (10lb).
> 
> It breaks much higher than the stated 10lbs, but is still nice and thin.
> 
> ...


 I'm using this at the moment in 4lb, so far its great!

got the anaconda mojiko brand 20lb 300m for $20 the other day. good so far. recommended retail price is $69 :lol: :shock: what da!


----------



## hughmungus (Aug 25, 2008)

tight asses


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

nothing to do with braid but i went into a small fishing shop in Newcastle after leader i walked out with a Penn 8000 brand new in the box for ............................... $40 
My point is yes there is some cheap stuff on the net but your loacal tackel shop does have some great specials at times so just remember to wonder in a ask..


----------

